# I spoke too soon



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Ugh! I swear I say I'm never going to post how well they are doing with housebreaking because whenever I do they prove me wrong. Of course I mentioned how well they are doing and what do I discover while I'm cleaning? I'm pretty sure both of them went in a corner near this box they keep trying to tear up. There was a stuffed toy and stuffing all round too. AND two distinct pee patterns. One like a spritzer spray and another oval in nature. At least Beemer knew it was not okay as he went into the hallway and lied down on his sheet sheepishly. Little trouble maker Lexi, stood behind me and had this look of "what happened?" innocence that was neither sincere nor believable. Good thing I still have plenty of enzyme junk left. They know it's not good news when that jug comes out (that's right, jug). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Don't be disheartened, they're still quite young yet. Is the period between 'accidents' getting longer - if so at least you can console yourself with that fact.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I don't think they're accidents, more like _incidents_. How great is this box?!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

This box is a work in progress. they have been tearing little bit by bit and trotting off into the back yard with them. And when they get a big piece, you would have thought they had won the lottery the gleeful galloping they do.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm saying nothing...... :tapedshut:
I don't want to be jinxed.
On the other hand the image of a little Lexi trying to look all innocent with her head perked up - did make me smile!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Having too much fun to go outside?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Too hot to go outside. So I blocked the box off. The look on Beemer's face first was confusion then a poo translation of "WWWHHHHHYYYYYYY!?!?!?!?!?!!!?!????!!!!?!?!?" Wouldn't move and whimpered forever. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Oh and tag, Tracey you're it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I must admit I've got a hankering for that box....any photos?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I too am also intrigued by the forbidden box - tag marzi - your it!! X


----------

